# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Donna

## Cheetah

I'm posting a new rumour 'cos it's what I'd like to happen - Donna is going to go into remission - she'a going to marry Ross and sort him out but only a little bit - she likes his bad boy side so will maybe work around it ..... They could be a great couple and it would be totally. totally sad if she has to die - I know she probably has to but nevertheless I still think it would be amazing if she didn't. On the other hand if she wasn't on borrowed time she probably wouldn't have started anything with Ross. But she has and I think they would make a veeerry interesting couple. 

I think he will be absolutely totally devastated by her death and will probably go straight - after he wrecks everything in sight.

----------

